# Ion + Fader Wing



## tyler.martin (Jun 19, 2010)

When you have a faderwing attached to an Ion, can you change "pages" of channels like you can on the Element?

My Idea would be to have an Ion with a 2x20 for the channel faders, and a 1x20 for subs/playbacks


----------



## OnWithTheShow (Jun 19, 2010)

Yep the Ion can indeed change fader pages.


----------



## xander (Jun 19, 2010)

To be more specific, I don't believe any faders on the Ion can be Channel faders, per se, like on the Element. They are just sliders that you can setup to be a playback or a submaster. You can setup them up as Submasters and then just assign one channel to each in ascending order, but not technically channel faders. And, yes, they are pagable. You can have hundreds of submasters.\

-Tim


----------



## tyler.martin (Jun 19, 2010)

What i meant, is that on the element, you can change which channels the faders are assigned to.. 1-40, 41-80 etc... if you have a fader wing can you assign them to 1-20 initially, but change to 21-30 on the fly?


----------



## SteveB (Jun 19, 2010)

martinty said:


> What i meant, is that on the element, you can change which channels the faders are assigned to.. 1-40, 41-80 etc... if you have a fader wing can you assign them to 1-20 initially, but change to 21-30 on the fly?



Ion has a 1:1 automatic mapping that puts Ch 1 on Sub 1 on Fader 1, etc.... When you press and hold Fader Controls, the bump button on the first fader on ea. wing, starts blinking. If you press the 2nd fader bump button on a wing, you swap THAT wings faders to the 2nd page, which would thus change to the next set of channel numbers (if memory serves).


----------



## starksk (Jun 20, 2010)

SteveB said:


> Ion has a 1:1 automatic mapping that puts Ch 1 on Sub 1 on Fader 1, etc.... When you press and hold Fader Controls, the bump button on the first fader on ea. wing, starts blinking. If you press the 2nd fader bump button on a wing, you swap THAT wings faders to the 2nd page, which would thus change to the next set of channel numbers (if memory serves).



Slight correction: with version 1.9 software the fader wings actually default unassigned in new shows. This has gone back and forth in different versions of software. Currently there is an extra step required to assign the submasters 1-1. The fastest way is to use the {Clear Functions} from the Browser at the start of programming and choose {Reset Subs 1-1}. To load a range of subs on to a page, select the range of submasters  x [Thru] x [Enter] then press both bump buttons of the first unassigned fader where you wish to have the range start.

SteveB is correct about changing pages of submasters.


----------



## SteveB (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks, Kirk

Forgot that last step, probably as my system works off a Basic file, whith the subs already pre-loaded to faders from the OLE.

SB


----------



## Syphilis (Jun 20, 2010)

Yeah, the faders being unassigned through me for a loop on my latest Ion rental. I wish they would go back to automatically assigning them to submasters.


----------



## avalentino (Jun 21, 2010)

When we removed the 1:1 sub/channel assignment, we added the ability to set the wings in channel mode. When you hold down the page control, the last bump button allows you to toggle between channel and sub mapping.

To map all of your faders as subs, go to blind sub and enter sub 1 thru thru 300 enter. This creates 300 subs. Return to live and press sub 1 thru enter and press load of the first bump button. 

We removed the 1:1 mapping because if you are working with multiple cue lists on Ion, you had to remember to remove content from the wings before multiple cue lists would load.

If you prefer your faders mapped as subs, you can follow the steps above and save this as your default showfile.

Hope that helps.
a


----------



## Syphilis (Jun 29, 2010)

That makes a tremendous amount of sense, I rescind my previous comment.


----------



## DNT (Mar 8, 2016)

I know this is an old thread and probably relates to earlier versions of the software, but I am wondering if anyone can point me in the right direction. I have Nomad software (vers 2.3) and an LXkey Keyboard and 2X10 fader wing and all working fine, but I cannot find any way of paging the fader wing. The tutorials online refer to the GIO console which is obviously set up for paging up to 30 pages, but I cannot find any way to do it on my setup. I can see all the stuff on the virtual faders etc., but nothing for the real fader wing. I must be missing something! Denis


----------



## sk8rsdad (Mar 8, 2016)

I haven't used a fader wing on Nomad but this should work:

Press and hold the fader page key (ctrl+p). The LEDs on the fader wing should start blinking. 
Select the page you want (1->20).


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Mar 8, 2016)

DNT said:


> I know this is an old thread and probably relates to earlier versions of the software, but I am wondering if anyone can point me in the right direction. I have Nomad software (vers 2.3) and an LXkey Keyboard and 2X10 fader wing and all working fine, but I cannot find any way of paging the fader wing. The tutorials online refer to the GIO console which is obviously set up for paging up to 30 pages, but I cannot find any way to do it on my setup. I can see all the stuff on the virtual faders etc., but nothing for the real fader wing. I must be missing something! Denis


Did you call ETC? Probably quickest way to find out.


----------



## DNT (Mar 8, 2016)

sk8rsdad said:


> I haven't used a fader wing on Nomad but this should work:
> 
> Press and hold the fader page key (ctrl+p). The LEDs on the fader wing should start blinking.
> Select the page you want (1->20).


Thanks a million for that. It worked! Could find no clear reference to it on the web. Denis


----------



## sk8rsdad (Mar 8, 2016)

There's no obvious way to select a page beyond the first 20 with the current software release. Rumours suggest it's getting reworked for 2.4.


----------



## RickR (Mar 9, 2016)

A related solution is to use an on screen fader module, or magic sheet faders. At least you can get to the rest of the subs/channels.


----------

